# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Las eléctricas se disponen a comprar pequeñas instalaciones fotovoltaicas

## termopar

Solo hay que ver las últimas noticias de esta semana al respecto. Por qué será? De repente hay interés en el sector fotovoltaico?



> *La primera subasta para comprar energía solar, promovida por Endesa, se celebrará el 29 de septiembre*
> Publicado en sep 19 2015 - 11:31am por Energía Diario
> 
> Redacción / Agencias.- El regulador financiero portugués (CMVM) otorgó luz verde al lanzamiento del producto SPEL Solar por parte del gestor de la Bolsa de Derivados de la Energía en la Península Ibérica (OMIP), lo que permitirá la celebración el próximo 29 de septiembre de la primera subasta de energía solar para la Península Ibérica, promovida por Endesa, según informó la eléctrica.
> 
> La subasta, coordinada por OMIP, está dirigida a productores solares de forma que les permita vender su energía a plazo, directamente o a través de representantes. Hasta ahora, el mercado mayorista a plazo no ofrecía herramientas financieras de gestión de riesgo que se adaptaran al perfil específico de la producción solar. Endesa destacó que así ofrecerá un precio de mercado estable al productor en un entorno transparente, fiable y competitivo con el que puede reducir la volatilidad de sus ingresos.
> 
> Además, supone también la creación de un índice específico para la producción de origen solar (SPEL Solar), el primero en toda Europa que servirá también de referencia para analizar la evolución y el comportamiento de esta tecnología en los mercados financieros. Se trata de un mecanismo novedoso en el mercado financiero a nivel internacional al tratarse de un producto diseñado específicamente para la producción de energías renovables, en esta ocasión para fotovoltaica, de aplicación también a la termosolar, destacó Endesa.
> 
> Los productores de energía solar tendrán de plazo hasta el 25 de septiembre para inscribirse, fecha en la que finaliza el periodo de calificación. El volumen de contratación se conocerá una semana antes de la celebración de la subasta y el 28 se publicará el precio de salida. Endesa será el comprador final y único de la energía, a través de contratos financieros a plazo basados en el índice publicado por OMIP, hasta un máximo de 500 gigavatios (GWh). Los contratos diseñados por OMIP y OMIClear serán incluidos en la carpeta de productos del Mercado de Derivados del Mibel, asumiendo OMIClear el papel de contraparte central responsable de toda la gestión de riesgo y liquidaciones.


Referencia: http://www.energiadiario.com/publica...de-septiembre/



> *Iberdrola ofrece a los pequeños productores fotovoltaicos comprar a un precio fijo su producción eléctrica y servicios de mantenimiento*
> Publicado en sep 19 2015 - 12:13pm por Energía Diario
> 
> Redacción / Agencias.- Iberdrola ha lanzado un nuevo producto comercial dirigido a prestar servicios a los pequeños productores de energía solar fotovoltaica en España, a través del cual les ofrece la posibilidad de comprarles su producción eléctrica a un precio fijo, según informó el grupo energético. A través de este producto, la compañía eléctrica ofrece así a este segmento de clientes una cobertura financiera y un servicio de mantenimiento de la instalación para asegurar tanto la rentabilidad de la misma como su óptimo funcionamiento.
> 
> En concreto, la cobertura financiera consiste en la fijación, de manera personalizada, de un precio de venta garantizado por la energía generada, gracias al cual el productor fotovoltaico dejará de depender de la incertidumbre del mercado, en el que dicho precio varía diariamente. De esta forma, Iberdrola le aporta al cliente la tranquilidad de recibir un ingreso estable que le permite recuperar paulatinamente su inversión. Adicionalmente, éste podrá contratar un servicio de mantenimiento integral de su planta solar de cara a asegurar el funcionamiento óptimo de la misma. Así, mediante el abono de una cuota mensual, Iberdrola mantendrá la instalación en las mejores condiciones técnicas posibles para optimizar su rendimiento.
> 
> El grupo presidido por Ignacio Sánchez Galán estima que hay alrededor de 62.000 pequeños productores fotovoltaicos en España a los que podría interesar este producto. La compañía señala que el lanzamiento de nuevos productos y servicios como éste, que afectan no sólo al ámbito del suministro sino también al del asesoramiento energético personalizado, es una muestra más de su compromiso con sus clientes, que se plasma a través de iniciativas que les aportan valor, pero también excelencia en el servicio.
> 
> ...


Referencia: http://www.energiadiario.com/publica...mantenimiento/

----------

